# Creeks on the ohio



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

whats the closest creek that runs into the ohio river which is closest to cincinnati... anyone have directions... cant seem to find anything....


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

On the Ohio side up from Meldal you have WhiteOak it is good and can be fished from the bank IF the gate is open and the docks are still in . Straight creek is the best for saugers and there is a nice ramp right at the mouth , it can only be fished from a boat ( small or large boat doesn't matter ). There is a web site for straight creek . Red oak can be fished from the bank also if the docks are in , it also is good for saugers .Straight off the front of the end of the dock is one of the best spots Three mile is good from the bank or from boat . That should keep you busy for this weekend . If it was me from a boat I would put in at Straight and fish it and then hit WhiteOak then Red Oak . If I was fishing from the bank I would go to Red Oak first and fish the end of the dock next to the mouth of Red oak just drop it straight down jigging spoon or jig and a Minnow . Good luck report back if you go , I would like to hear how you did .


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Closest two would be Mill Creek and Licking River, both of which are close to Downtown Cinci. I have done well at both out of the boat. Have seen people do well off of the shore in both spots as well. Further East is the Little Miami, west is the Great Miami.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

You might also jump on SR 52 and drive east. You'll cross a bunch of them within 20 minutes and it's pretty easy to see if there is any decent access since the leaves are off of most of the trees and you are usually less than 1/2 mile from the river. I've been eyeballing a few creeks on my way home from work that I couldn't really see before the leaves fell....at least the mouth.



CW


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

The docks have already been removed from Red Oak (about 2 weeks ago).


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

If I fished that area from a boat I would go to Red Oak first after putting in at Straight since the docks are out . We caught our largest sauger from the Ohio at Red Oak 24 inches 4 lb 3 oz . By putting in at Straight you could then fish Straight until after dark , because the ramp is right there the last 15 min. before dark can be great . Should be a great weekend to fish the Ohio River .


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

a couple fishing buddies and myself have been hitting creeks below the dam. we been catching some nice size sauger , and an occasional walleye. the females are really plump, loaded with eggs and feeding up to get them threw the spawn.


----------



## roostertm (Dec 31, 2006)

New here on this site. I have sauger fished below Meldahl for years. Have been reading the comments on the creek fishing. Do you guys use basically the same methods in the creeks. Any information would be great. I never have much luck when the river is up and muddy. Does anyone here have much luck under these conditions?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just about the same methods but lighter tackle for me. Just yesterday (Sat.) while the river was rising again I noticed some shad at the creek mouth I was fishing and cast into them with a 1/16 0z jig with a white twister and caught some bass. Then switched to a zoom fluke -weightless- got some more bass. Then wised up and used a Sassy Shad 3" and got some Saugers & Crappies. It was really weird to get Largemouths in Jan. but I won,t complain.I'll go again today.So try going lighter.It helped me. Hope it helps you.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

when the river is on the rise is the best time to hit the creeks off the ohio. the fish bite when the water is muddy or murky, but there visabality is low. so you fish alot slower, dead lining minnows or moving your jig alot slower than normal . jigs tipped with minnows adds the sent factor.... try different colors, solid colors for murky water. white, velvet chartrues, and my favorite orange &yellow combination. use jigs that are just heavy enuff to keep you in contact with the bottom.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i fished saturday, caugh one white bass, but had a great time. once set in one spot for 18 hours and got no baits, but had a blast. does stinger hooks increase your catch? see on old man river. boone creek


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

got tired of sitting on the couch, decided to hit a creek off the ohio for some evening fishing. ran into another ogf member, we taked about spring hybrid fishing. and we caught some small sauger. ithink we where just about to quit about a half hour before dark, then bigger sauger started to hit. caught 6 keeper sauger, 19.5 in. walleye. not bad for the river on the fall and muddy water. i am still liking that orange color.......


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

love it when that happin,s, what did you chact the walleye on


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i caught the wally on a yum 3in. grub in hot peach, which is orange& yellow combination tipped with a minnow.. as cold as it is the minnow was proably the most inportant part of that eqaition??? booncreek i met you one day fishing a creek mouth. at that time , iyell across and told you that you where fishing the wrong side of the creek. if you remember that, thats the spot....


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i just can,t get over the larger jig head and larger grub bodys. i bought a bunch.i,ve noticed you catch lot larger fish than i. caught 5 moore nice rainbows this moring. see you on the creek


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Im In Ironton where is the best creek to fish near me?


----------

